# A little saw porn



## Flatbedford (Apr 17, 2010)

The Stihl guy was at a local dealer with a trailer full of stuff yesterday. I got a free hat. He had this MS880 with a 47" bar on the table. What a monster!! I am by no means a weakling and I can't imagine lugging one of those around all day.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 18, 2010)

That sucker would make you sweat! Might be fun to do once though as I've not run one with that big of a bar...yet.


----------



## billb3 (Apr 19, 2010)

Stihl and their short bar covers.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 19, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> The Stihl guy was at a local dealer with a trailer full of stuff yesterday. I got a free hat. He had this MS880 with a 47" bar on the table. What a monster!! I am by no means a weakling and I can't imagine lugging one of those around all day.



Thats a bar, local Stihl dealer having a open house here this Saturday but I'll be stacking.

zap


----------



## smokinj (Apr 19, 2010)

If your lugging that thing around you need it!


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 19, 2010)

billb3 said:
			
		

> Stihl and their short bar covers.


i know how that saw feels.......


----------



## muncybob (Apr 20, 2010)

I caught a bit of the TV show Heli Loggers(I think that's the name)...the guy had a 6' bar on one of the saws...it was taller than him!


----------



## mayor mcheese (Apr 20, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> billb3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOLOLOL  Me Too


----------



## High_Iron (Oct 1, 2010)

I have used the _other_ saw on the table quite a bit. lol


----------



## wood spliter (Oct 1, 2010)

I've used the cut off saw also.  I also used a saw with a bar that big also.  There a beast.... Love it!


----------



## Skier76 (Oct 1, 2010)

muncybob said:
			
		

> I caught a bit of the TV show Heli Loggers(I think that's the name)...the guy had a 6' bar on one of the saws...it was taller than him!



I saw the episode as well. That's a monster of a saw. Must be "fun" to start. That thing has a bigger engine than my first dirtbike which was 80cc's.


----------



## wood spliter (Oct 1, 2010)

They have a compression release.   Although it was allot of pulls with the old saw I used.


----------

